# God Only Knows, Remake for BBC Children in Need Charity, and Beach Boys Version '66



## SeaBreeze (Oct 23, 2014)

This is a remake of a song which the Beach Boys made popular in the 1960s.  It's a remake, and the single is to benefit the BBC's Children in Need Charity.  Some artists contributing are Brian Jones, Pharrell Williams, Stevie Wonder, Elton John, Chrissie Hynde, Brian May, etc.


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 23, 2014)

I like it; and Brian Wilson being on it is a bonus; he likes it too!
kylie in a bubble!


----------

